# Bubble test tubes



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I was in Walgreens this week, and found these in their basket stuffer clearance for $1.50 each:









These are bubble wands in test tubes called Boris' Bubble Lab. There were 4, rubber chicken, bloody finger (with bone sticking out), frog leg (same), and dead rat (with a slashed tummy). I'm not sure why these were in for Easter, but they are PERFECT for a gift basket for Halloween - we do them for contest winners.

How cute are these?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Those are cool!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

for the little haunter in all of us.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

im gonna have to get me some of those now


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

looks like fun


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great idea to give away to kids for best costume and such at the halloween party.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

The near perfect purchase...that's the way to shop!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats awseome hhaa


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Neat find.


----------



## G-reaper (Jan 27, 2009)

I Need those for this Halloween


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i think i saw those a few years back,but i didnt have any money


----------

